# Strange Stringy Feathers?



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all. I checked out a potential new cockatiel today, and noticed he has stringy feathers. I've attached a picture. I've never seen this before, and wonder if it is a sign of illness, or just that he needs to preen? His cage was VERY dusty, could that be a factor? 

Additionally, could he be split pied? He has white speck on the back of his neck, as well as a few under his wings...

Thanks!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

That looks really odd, to me looks a bit like bits from downy feathers! Depends if those feathers are attached or just bits on the surface which need to be preened off, sounds suspect if he has a dusty cage. Hm !


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes indeed. I tried to get one off, since initially it looked more like curly human hair, but it was attached! 

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

well I have no idea, when my tiels preen I find these kind of feathers flying around the room so maybe the bird isn't preening? I have no idea


----------

